# Radon ZR 2 RS Daten  / Partlist



## Matt77 (15. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

bekomme demnächst einen Radon Rahmen ZR 2 RS.Diesen möchte ich neu aufbauen.

Suche dazu ein Datenblatt,oder eine Partlist.

Bei Radon direkt,fragte ich schon an,leider vergebens.Dort seien keine Daten mehr gespeichert.

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen.

Gruß,

   Matt


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (15. April 2014)

In welchem Modelljahr kam das Rad raus? Gegebenenfalls kannst Du direkt auf die damalige Website von Radon wechseln und hast Glück: http://archive.org/web/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matt77 (16. April 2014)

Hallo,

danke für den Tip.

Habe nochmal,ein wenig hier im Forum gesucht und bin zu ein paar Eckdaten,von der damaligen Ausstattung,fündig geworden.
Scheinbar kam der Rahmen so um 2001/2002 auf den Markt.

Vielleicht kann mir noch jemand Tips geben,mit was es sich lohnt,diesen Rahmen aufzubauen.



Es soll ein Zweitrad für den Alltag werden,mit relativ kostengünstigen Komponenten werden.
Habe keine wilden Sachen damit vor.Sondern das Rad ist dann lediglich gedacht,für Touren(Waldautobahn,etc.).
Es muss keine XTR-Gruppe,oder ähnlich kostspielige Ausstattung werden.Eine Disc-Bremse wünsche ich mir in jenem Fall.
Meine Vorstellung ist,größtenteils Gebrauchtteile zu verwenden,um die Kosten niedrig zu halten.


Mir fehlt die Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet.

Gruß,

Matt


----------

